# Inspirational (or ego crushing) joinery video



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

Something I stumbled across surfing over my second cup of coffee:

http://www.core77.com/blog/tools/japanese_master_craftsmen_dry_fitting_huge_insanely_complicated_wood_joints_28140.asp

Gamy


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that. They are masters at joinery in Asia and seem to never stop amazing me at how they do it and how beautiful it looks.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow! I like how they made it seem like it was 'all in a day's Work'!! (But it probably is for them!)
Amazing Work, thanks for sharing that Gamy!


----------

